# Red Self x Andalusian



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

So ive recently acquired some rollers, and I have amongst them one red self hen and one andalusian cock with bronze accents on the wings. It looked black but on closer inspection its andalusian. I wanted to know what are the possible outcomes for the offspring? I dont know if the bronze accents will play a role or not. Ill try to takr some pictures when I can.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

By "red self" do you mean recessive red?? If so, it is hard to predict what the "true color" of the this red bird is (ash red, blue, brown etc.). Andalusian is Indigo with blue spread.....the indigo may be giving the bronze you are seeing. Rollers come in all kinds of neat colors so it will be fun to see what you breed out of them.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea red self recessive red whatever lol. Shes all red. so lets say for discussion sake shes red self or recessive red. The breeder said shed throw creams and reds


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The cock would have to be heterozygous for recessive red for them to produce recessive red offspring. If he is, about 50% of their offspring would be rec red (or also rec red dilute IF he is also split for dilute).. If he doesn't, none of thier offspring will be recessive red. Half the babies (statistically) will inherit the indigo gene from the andalusian but it is hard to say what else she carries hidden so you will have to wait and see.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> Yea red self recessive red whatever lol. Shes all red. so lets say for discussion sake shes red self or recessive red. The breeder said shed throw creams and reds


She won't ever throw cremes unless she is paired to a cock carrying the dilute factor. Hen's are either dilute or not they can't carry it hidden.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Woodnative and Chuck K!


----------

